# boat ramps on ecambia river?



## toonfisher (Sep 23, 2011)

New to the area, and need to know the better ramps on the ecambia river for pontoon boat lauch, without any difficulties.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Swamp house, its just east of escambia river bridge. If your coming from pace into pensacola it will be the first road on your right.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## shootfirst (Aug 8, 2011)

For a pontoon boat I think your only choice is the Swamphouse, or the one on the south side of the bridge right next door.


----------

